# Party-Exzesse: Inzwischen macht sich Rihannas ganze Familie Sorgen



## beachkini (26 Apr. 2012)

​
*Party-Exzesse: Inzwischen macht sich Rihannas ganze Familie Sorgen um sie. Nun meldet sich auch noch ihr Bruder zu Wort. „Ich wünschte, sie würde heimkommen“, sagte der 20-Jährige. *

Männer, Partys, Alkohol und zuletzt auch Drogen: Popstar Rihanna sorgte in den letzten Monaten für viele Schlagzeilen. Kein Wunder, dass sich ihre Familie wünscht, die 24-Jährige würde eine Auszeit in ihrer Heimat Barbados nehmen, allen voran ihr kleiner Bruder Rorrey (20). Gegenüber dem „Daily Star“ erklärt er: „Ri hat uns gesagt, dass sie Heimweh hat und Barbados und ihre Familie vermisst. Ich wünschte, sie würde heimkommen und hier wieder eine Weile leben. Sie ist ausgebrannt. Manchmal arbeitet sie 13 Stunden am Tag.“

Dass Rihanna bereits seit ihrem 14. Lebensjahr gern feiert, in Klubs geht und Alkohol trinkt, sieht ihr Bruder im typisch karibischen Lebensstil begründet: „Ri liebt es zu feiern, genau wie ich, aber weil sie häufig so viel arbeiten muss, ist sie deprimiert. Sie sollte nach Hause kommen.“

Für eine Reality-Show wird Rihanna ihren Hauptwohnsitz für die nächsten drei Monate aber wahrscheinlich nach London verlegen. Wie ein Insider der britischen Zeitung „The Sun“ berichtet, sieht sich die Sängerin bereits nach einem geeigneten Haus um.

Die letzten Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...her-hotel-new-york-24-04-2012-29x-update.html


----------



## Q (27 Apr. 2012)

ein bisschen Urlaub bei der Familie täte ihr bestimmt gut  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2013)

Sowas macht man halt wenn man jung ist


----------

